

Jenkins-autojobs: create jenkins jobs from git/svn/hg branches - gvalkov
http://gvalkov.github.com/jenkins-autojobs/

======
gvalkov
Author here! Make sure you check out the previous discussion[1] about a very
similar tool. For those of you who checked the docs and saw right through my
false advertisement - mercurial support will be added soon.

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4104069>

